# export to singapore



## blossombkk (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi,
I live in Thailand and manufacture leather handbags. At this stage I would like to open a market in Singapore.
Can any of you people direct me to what kind of stores I could market my products to? are there department stores I could be interested in? specific shopping malls?

Any piece of information would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers
Blossom


----------

